# Matapeake



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

can any one give me the address for metapeak 
pier


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

do a search, this has been asked several times in the past weeks. also look in the where to fish section..

its off of route 8


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Take 495 to Rt. 50(Annapolis) stay on Rt.50 till you get to the Bay Bridge($2.50),once your over the bridge it's the first exit(Rt.8) go up the ramp/stop,turn right onto Rt.8(there will be a small airport on your right) follow for a mile or so,on the right hand side of road you will see a park sign(Metapeak) turn right go a 1/4 mile and take your first left into the parking lot, hope this helps.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Is there a cost to park or fish the pier? I have an MD state park season pass, I guess it won't help at Metapeake?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes, but it wont be affective until April 1st.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*MD State Park Permit Does Not Apply to Matapeake*

See the other running Matapeake thread on my response


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There aint no fish at Metapeake.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Crawfish*

Good One  as I thought you were going to protest to my response


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> There aint no fish at Metapeake.


What fish? What Metapeake?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Since trout stocked areas will open up this weekend, it's a tough decision what to fish for. Is Island Tackle & Bait near the bay bridge closed down?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey WW. Still not used to the new name.  

Island is open, but I don't think they have bloods yet... the last I heard.
.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Say*

Give It A Week Or 2 And The Peake Will Be Red Hot With Stripers


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Hey WW. Still not used to the new name.
> 
> Island is open, but I don't think they have bloods yet... the last I heard.
> .


Crap, I thought the the Island Fishing bait shop on Kent Island closed down so I deleted their number. I just realized the one off of Rt 1 in VA closed down instead.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No fish at the peake!*

Matapeake Fishing Pier and Ramp (Map Ref. M)
Address: 1112 Romancoke Rd, Stevensville, MD 21666
Contact Phone: QAC Parks and Recreation 410-758-0835
Hours: Picnic area is open dawn to dusk, pier and ramp are open 24 hours.
Directions: Rt. 50/301 to South Rt. 8, turn right to Marine Academy Drive 
Pets: Not allowed 
Fee: $4.00 per car parking fee for access to pier, ramp and picnic area.

Description: Highlighting this facility are the 650 foot lighted fishing pier and the 25 – foot wide boat ramp. The ramp and pier are open 24 hours a day year round giving the avid fisherman ample opportunity to catch the tide, fish at night, first light or all day long. The facility has restrooms and a picnic area with grills for the convenience of patrons. 

Try SPSP, thats where the pro's say they are. ....Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Espresso said:


> Crap, I thought the the Island Fishing bait shop on Kent Island closed down so I deleted their number. I just realized the one off of Rt 1 in VA closed down instead.


(410)643-4224
.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

*metapeak*

guys thanks alot


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Pleanty of fish at matapeake*

There are pleanty of fish at Matapeake. Not sure what you AC guys are doing wrong, but you saw that "huge" rock that Orest landed. I had to help him bring it over the rail. Thank god I had my minnow net with me. I was lucky enough to have my pic taken, the pic is up for those who want to see a prize catch  

Jeff


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Posted elswhere, but talked to Stevie D and the bloods are in. Convenient to Peake and Narrows fishermen and women, and on the way to the Tank, that is if anything happens at the Tank this year.  Saw what he currently has and look good, $9.50 per dozen. Let him know ya saw it on P&S, and Bob sent ya!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

sounds like someone is getting a cut-back or something


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Axon, one word "NOPE", yeah he's a friend, and all, but just trying to give alternatives besides the west side of the bridge. Therefore, at this point, I will leave it be and just say they are here, and no more bringing up the place, before the Narrows!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## dug_l (Dec 19, 2004)

*bloods for sale*



shaggy said:


> Posted elswhere, but talked to Stevie D and the bloods are in. Convenient to Peake and Narrows fishermen and women, and on the way to the Tank, that is if anything happens at the Tank this year.  Saw what he currently has and look good, $9.50 per dozen. Let him know ya saw it on P&S, and Bob sent ya!
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


shoresportsman in easton $8.99 dozon.dug_l


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Bout time you said it;Mr Matepeake.I agree


----------

